# Possible New Land Raider Variant...



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, take this one with a big grain of salt, but check these pictures out...































(Pics snapped at Warhammer World by the_reaper of Warseer) 

Looks interesting, no? The armor strikes me as more Guard-style than Marines, really. The possibility was raised that this could be a Pre-Heresy variant...I'm not sold on that, really. 

The lack of sponsons is also interesting, though there seems to be a rectangular socket in the side of the model in the first picture. So either this isn't the complete kit, or perhaps this is meant to be a dedicated transport variant? 

Of course, this could also simply be a new sculpt of the classic Land Raider...or even a prototype that will never see the light of day. I suppose we'll have to wait and see....

:drinks:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's already a preheresy conversion kit for the LR by forge world, so a new sculpt wouldn't really be necessary.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW, I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!

well FW makes the MKIIB land raider, maybe this a MKIIA land raider?...I dunno, but it looks awesome


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I suppose it could be a "Inquisition" land raider, possibly. Or it could even be a guard Land Raider, we never know what GW will do...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Or it could even be a guard Land Raider


I doubt that, since they can't use them, both gamewise and fluff wise


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pics and i know this off topic but what is that big Nid below the Landraider? Also that Landraider is hot. BTW is that a new Razorback?


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

It certainly is different looking. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> I doubt that, since they can't use them, both gamewise and fluff wise


Super-Chimera!

Seriously though, there's supposed to be like 20 new tanks in the new guard dex, I wouldn;t e surprised if they have a knockoff raider coming


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

possible sisters of battle or some such?

in an ideal world it'd be an Arbites tank with rules coming soon but it's okay i'm not delusional enough to believe that is likely to happen:biggrin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

One thing to note is its lack of aquila which would point toward pre heresy but could just be a lack of detailing. Also what gaurd unit could possibly be worth taking a land raider as a transport? 

This was mentioned buy brother bethor on warseer
If you look to the WD#245 then you'll find that this is a concept model of the Land Raider, made aeons ago. So don't be so excited about it as it surely won't be released.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks Forge-Worldy to me.

Particularly as that Tyranid beneath it looks a bit like a Siege Carnifex from this angle.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

If by Warhammer World they mean the Nottingham HQ, I'm hoping to pop in over the weekend so perhaps I could just ask what it is!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's the mk2b. And the first one does look like an earlier model. No lights, different tracks, different exhaust, rivet heads. Could be a mk2a alright.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, the guard did use landraiders pre-heresy, but then the emperor decreed that during the heresy all LRs would be for SM use only. This was never reversed because he died.

So, maybe this is one of the LRs that were used before the heresy?


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe it´s a Pe-Series-Prototype of the FW-LR


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

maybe an enforcer type of land raider. i wonder why there's no sponsons


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

It actually does sort of look like a guard vehicle, mostly just because of the how the heavy bolters are mounted on the front and how the armour is put together. I dunno, it just seems guard-ish to me. What's that beside it? A cyclops demolition vehicle with sponsons?


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe its a Guard Land Raider that can carry 40 Guardsmen...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

One can only hope...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

It did say on GW`s website that at games day UK forgeworld would be unveiling a few new things and they did say there would be a new land raider variant so I presume this is it lol as to what it is im not sure looks like some sort of transport land raider with reinforced armour or something.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

it reminds me a bit of the cyclops demolition vehicle. or something similar to the pre heresy LR forgeworld currently make. either way, unless its something really special im not going to be buying it.


----------



## cloudco (May 13, 2009)

btw what was that mini tank next to the land raider? a cyclops variant?


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

The small vehicle is actually an Epic scale Landraider from the Titan Legions edition of the game - which is now referred to as the pre-heresy version (not the good ol RT era ones). I would assume therefore that the bigger version is a pre-heresy land raider variant.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

the dark arts of threadomancy are strong with this one.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Its a pre-heresy/early mark LR, its a biggified version of the epic piece that is next to it (just to the right of the model in the first picture)


----------

